# Want free jigs?



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm looking for someone who makes their own jig heads and wants some free ones in exchange for some of their time and possibly travel expenses. I am willing to provide the lead and the hooks and split what is made 50/50 if someone is willing to make them for me. If anyone knows someone who might be interested in this offer would you please pass it on and contact me if interested. Looking for 1/8, 1/4, and 3/8oz. Hooks would be eagle claw and if I like the quality of work/jig you make I would like to have some gamakatsu and owner hooked jigs made.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

What size hooks, I have molds for round and football .


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Round jig heads and 1/0 for 1/8 and 1/4oz.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

About how many jig heads are you wanting.
And I see you are in Nelsonville where would you want to meet at say Logan maybe.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I am in Columbus right now working, but as far as quantity goes if the quality is good then I would like to make a few hundred. Mostly eagle claw(200 or so), but 100 gamakatsu and 78 owner added in also (this is before splitting them up). That's just how they come in packs from the online supplier.


----------

